# Stud out a puppy???



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not a breeder. I have no interest in more puppies. I'm just a curious first time dog owner..

I walked my Lincoln yesterday.My neighbor who always compliment him come up to me and ask if I would be interested in studding him out to her relative's dog. Well she asked if I am going to neuter him or not. I told her as of now we have no interest to neuter him. We want to keep him intact until at least 1 year old first unless something really bad happen and force us to neuter him now. I don't decide this because I want him to have a litter I just want him to grow as much as he could before even consider get rid of it. Lincoln is a companion dog. I'm not plan on using him in anything. Maybe some sport like agility but no show or SchH since there is no club around me. 

Question is.. (please excuse my language)

When the time comes, and he wants some... would studding him out help?? Or he would still want some anyway? 

If i'm going to go along with this, only reason would be it beneficial to my boy in some way. If not, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

All dogs have sex drives, for those who won't allow them to mate you need to channel it into other things: play, obedience, exercise, etc

Allowing him to mate will not help physically or mentally, you will still have to channel the drive.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Linck said:


> Question is.. (please excuse my language)
> 
> When the time comes, and he wants some... would studding him out help?? Or he would still want some anyway?
> 
> If i'm going to go along with this, only reason would be it beneficial to my boy in some way. If not, I wouldn't do it.


Dogs don't 'want some' like humans do. If you have an intact male and he is around a female in heat..then you'll have a reaction from your male. You would even have a reaction from your male if he was neutered and around a female in heat. 

I have/had intact males that never, ever 'got any'. They lived long, happy, healthy lives.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There isn't really a time when they "want some." They aren't like humans who get an urge for that at a certain age. You will notice a change in his behavior if there is a female in heat around, but he's not just randomly going to want to get some. Dogs don't do that for pleasure, they do it to procreate, and don't really get the urge to do that if the pack structure is sound.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Just because a dog is intact and handy, doesn't mean it needs to be used for breeding. There are a lot more criteria that need to be met than that and certainly not just to help out a neighbor's relative. People are bizarre.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

So there is no benefit from this at all then?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Linck said:


> So there is no benefit from this at all then?


No, just a litter of puppies who will need good homes


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They get no benefit from it at all.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Just because a dog is intact and handy, doesn't mean it needs to be used for breeding. There are a lot more criteria that need to be met than that and certainly not just to help out a neighbor's relative. People are bizarre.


lol chill. I'm not considering doing this for a good deed to my neighbor. She wants puppies from him. For what I didn't ask. I just start the thread out of my curiosity.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Like others said, dogs don't go around "wanting some". If there is a female nearby in standing heat, pretty much *any* male dog (neutered or not) is going to be interested, but otherwise they are just like any other dog, male or female, intact or altered. Chances are if you stud out your dog he may be MORE interested in females after that. Studding out a dog has absolutely NO benefit to your dog unless you have a good reason to do it as far as the puppies being produced.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, there is a possibility that breeding him will make him not as good as a pet. 

Usually dogs that have never been bred, don't know what they are missing, so they can actually be less troublesome even when a bitch is in heat, than a dog who has experience. 

And, sometimes some breeding dogs can become more of a pain in the but. They may have more attitude, they may act up around other males, they may mark everything in the neighborhood, and if you managed to come in contact with a female in heat, they may mark your clothes or shoes.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your response. Like I said if it wouldn't benefit my boy in anyway I would not do it. I'm new to dog so just trying to understand why it is a bad idea.

Plus... why wouldn't she consider him... he's handsome! (at least to me )


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

you are 100% correct on the handsome part.:wub:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

the dog would enjoy the experience.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

x11 said:


> the dog would enjoy the experience.


Unless the bitch nailed him in the ear or worse!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, bitches are kind of funny. What they would choose in a mate is not necessarily what we might think handsome or endearing. The rangy, mangy border collie mix will be selected over a double world seiger. 

If bitches were making the choices on whom to breed, dogs would look pretty much the same in every region after a number of generations. 

And there are bitches who will nail the male good during the process, or not stand for some dogs, go home and stand for the next door neighbor's dalmation. Bitch wasn't ready? Uhm, no, she was ready. 

Ah bitches.... Dogs are pretty straight forward: "a bitch! she's in heat! yay, I'll be right there, as soon as I can open this latch, there, coming!!!" Bitches on the the other hand can be very interesting. Dog, ok, Male, ok I don't like you in my face! Ok sniff my butt, yeah, I will stand there, lift my tail, ****just remembered this is a family friendly site, censored the rest before the Ladies Aide Brigade gets to it *******


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He is pretty cute. I get complimented on Fiona a lot. She is pretty and has an excellent temperament. So I get asked, usually by a creepy guy, if I am going to breed her. My response is no! She is a puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well you know there is this flowchart to consider.....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html

Also 
--Yes he CAN get hurt if she turns on him and the word bitch got co-opted for a reason.
--There are doggie STDs
--What would be the point there are plenty of puppies just as handsome as him; you don't even know how he will turn out
--Have you even begun to consider the genetic outcome?


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> --What would be the point there are plenty of puppies just as handsome as him; you don't even know how he will turn out
> --Have you even begun to consider the genetic outcome?


Exactly. I DON'T know how he will turn out thats why I start the thread to get educated on this subject matter. Can you just point out and not judging me already? If I don't care enough I would have done it without sitting here typing about it. When I said he is handsome I was saying it as a joke. aranoid: I'm new to the dog world and couldn't find similar thread when I search for it.

@Lily's master: Thank you


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is the pedigree please


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

of mine?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You are the one with the stud puppy in question, right?


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep... but why pedigree? 

I don't mind showing it.. but how do I get those??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Linck said:


> Yep... but why pedigree?
> 
> I don't mind showing it.. but how do I get those??


Is your pup AKC registered? Did you get papers with it when you purchased it? 

The pedigree would help you determine the lines of your pup.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Is your pup AKC registered? Did you get papers with it when you purchased it?
> 
> The pedigree would help you determine the lines of your pup.


yup he is registered. I did post his dam and sire pedigree in this forum before when I was choosing a breeder. But how do I get his own pedigree? And why qbchottu want to see it? How is his pedigree relate to this question I guess thats what i'm trying to ask?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Linck said:


> yup he is registered. I did post his dam and sire pedigree in this forum before when I was choosing a breeder. But how do I get his own pedigree? And why qbchottu want to see it? How is his pedigree relate to this question I guess thats what i'm trying to ask?


You can go through AKC for his pedigree. 

Gbchottu, has a vast knowledge regarding pedigrees. You can find out a lot of interesting things about your pup through it's lines. You can also find out if it would even be worth while deciding to breed it or not.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Linck: The first thing I saw you mention when deciding to stud out your dog was "he is handsome". This is hardly enough when deciding to breed a dog. Breeding animals intentionally in an already overpopulated environment is a great responsibility - you must do so with great care and consideration. The outside (phenotype - physical characteristics) is only the tip of the iceberg. One must diligently scrutinize the dog's bloodlines, ability, temperament, health, strengths/weaknesses....this requires in-depth knowledge of the genetics and history beyond just the physical appearance. What were the parents like, how were they "proven" in their chosen venue, their health/longevity, what about grandparents and so on... When breeding dogs, you must lift the curtain to see what lies beneath just the outside shell. 

The dog itself is only part of the puzzle - the history and genetics speak a lot. The dog should also be tested and trialed in a chosen venue under public scrutiny. Peer review is important - the ability of the dog itself - your careful and unbiased (as much as you can be) assessment of the dog's inherent value to the breed. I believe this is your first dog (correct me if I am mistaken) - I advise you to put the brakes on breeding anything right now. Learn with your puppy, find your dog's inherent ability and develop it to the best of your/his ability, socialize and bond with him, appreciate him and give him a great life. Read as much as you can about the breed, learn about bloodlines and pedigrees, the lines, the big players, learn about the health and temperament issues that haunt our breed, get out to GSD clubs and events to see other examples of the breed, participate in different sport - see how the dogs are trained/tested/trialed.......

So my rambling point is: the surface, cursory view is hardly grazing the tempest within. There is more to breeding dogs than meets the eye - proceed with care as it is a great responsibility to purposely bring life into this world - not one to be taken lightly imo. 

That said...I am curious to see the pedigree - we can see if there is even a point in your considering to go further as the lineage and history of the dog is crucial when making breeding considerations.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would enjoy your puppy  Whether or not you stud him out is a decision that is years away.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

@qbchottu: Again, When I said he is handsome I said it as a joke! Please understand I just want to know what is bad about studding him out. I don't even know what dog my neighbor want to breed him with.. I didn't ask her because I didn't even go that far. My response to her was this boy has just been in this world for 14 weeks I don't know how long that is in the dog world but to me he is a puppy. She was laughing. It was just a chat. 

But I don't mind posting his pedigree. There ya go!

Lincoln Vom Doppel-Dehaus


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Enjoy your dog - I would not pursue breeding with him - he will not get any benefit from it.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Enjoy your dog - I would not pursue breeding with him - he will not get any benefit from it.


Thanks  I have decided this way down the thread since I saw the word doggie STD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is a German Show Line dog. It has some nice dogs back there. Ultimately though, I think I agree with qbchottu, just enjoy your boy. If down the road you want to become a breeder, after raising and training this dog and learning all kinds of stuff about everything to do with the breed, starting with a female researched and purchased specifically with breeding in mind makes a lot more sense. 

Dogs are a dime a dozen. You can pay a stud fee for a top dog, or a dog out of a world seiger and world seigerin for less than $1000 -- which is a whole lot less than feeding and vetting and training and titling and taking the risk on hips and elbows, other genetic conditions, temperament, and infertility. And that way, you can choose the best dog, that complements your bitch. 

On the other hand, finding the right female for a dog that you own can be interesting. Oh sure, everyone and their brother who owns a purebred shepherd may want to hook up with your boy. But the vast majority of those people really don't have a clue what to look for in a dog, whether their bitch is actually breed-worthy, what goes into whelping and raising a litter, what tests should be run prior to breeding, and how to find decent homes for the puppies. 

Just because that person paid $400 for their bitch and wants to have a litter of puppies so they can make a few bucks out of her, does not mean you have to participate in that. 

Being a responsible stud dog owner means turning down bitches that are not breed worthy. And the breed-worthy bitches are looking for dogs with a resume of accomplishments, excellent pedigree, and genetic testing. 

So enjoy your boy. Have fun with him. Train him. Do stuff with him. Spend the next 12-14 years on a journey of learning about our wonderful breed. There is plenty of time with boys. If he turns out to be exceptional in many ways, and you think down the road that you might want to breed him, make some contacts with well-established breeders who have similar ethics that you have and have them help you find a female that might make sense to breed with your boy. You might be able to rent female just for one litter, or purchase a female that they are getting ready to retire/sell that would be a good match for your boy. And maybe you can co-own a litter. 

The only thing is, we all think we have exceptional dogs, it is hard to evaluate your own dog without a bias. An experienced breeder of the lines you are mostly interested with should be able to evaluate the pedigree and the dog.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> The dog is a German Show Line dog. It has some nice dogs back there. Ultimately though, I think I agree with qbchottu, just enjoy your boy. If down the road you want to become a breeder, after raising and training this dog and learning all kinds of stuff about everything to do with the breed, starting with a female researched and purchased specifically with breeding in mind makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Dogs are a dime a dozen. You can pay a stud fee for a top dog, or a dog out of a world seiger and world seigerin for less than $1000 -- which is a whole lot less than feeding and vetting and training and titling and taking the risk on hips and elbows, other genetic conditions, temperament, and infertility. And that way, you can choose the best dog, that complements your bitch.
> 
> ...


@selzer: your post is very informative. I appreciate you type that up. But you still miss my point. I never want to be a breeder. I'm a dog dummie it's hard enough being just an owner. In fact, after research I've done so far Lincoln prolly will be neutered in a year or two anyway (or at least I hope I can wait that long) only reason for not neutering him now is solely just to let him grow first. I wasn't interest in this to make money out of him or money out of his litter... I thought it might help since I watch this clip on YouTube about Cesar Millan gsd case. He made comment that the reason that dog was acting aggressive maybe because he is intact and hes frustrated from never ever been mate. That's why I start the thread.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Linck said:


> @selzer: your post is very informative. I appreciate you type that up. But you still miss my point. I never want to be a breeder. I'm a dog dummie it's hard enough being just an owner. In fact, after research I've done so far Lincoln prolly will be neutered in a year or two anyway (or at least I hope I can wait that long) only reason for not neutering him now is solely just to let him grow first. I wasn't interest in this to make money out of him or money out of his litter... I thought it might help since I watch this clip on YouTube about Cesar Millan gsd case. He made comment that the reason that dog was acting aggressive maybe because he is intact and hes frustrated from never ever been mate. That's why I start the thread.


Cesar Millan is a flipping idiot and I don't use that word lightly. He is totally wrong, and he is often wrong in a lot of things. Sometimes the guy has no clue when he approaches a dog and his body knows what to do, and then he just explains why he did what he did -- after the fact. Whatever. Dogs are not frustrated if they have never been mated. If there is a bitch in heat a dog may become agitated due to his sex drives -- much more likely if he has been bred, than not.

Also, if you ever allowed your male to tie with a female, then you would be a breeder. It has nothing to do with your intentions, ie to make money, or to better the breed, or to relieve your dog's non-existent frustration for never having been bred. Doesn't matter. If you allow your dog to mate a bitch you're a breeder. If you become a breeder, please be a good one because there are enough bad ones every which way you turn. 

It sounds like you really do not want to breed your dog. That's perfectly fine. He will be just as happy, just as fun, just as full of life without ever having been bred. 

BTW, I did not suggest that you wanted to make money with your dog. I suggested that the owner of females that approach you to see if you will let them use your dog to sire their litter, probably want to make a few bucks on the puppies. And you are much better off just saying no to that whole scenario. Because doing that makes you just as responsible for those pups, but without any ability to make any decisions for them. 

I mean think about it, if you let someone breed to your dog, they can sell the whole litter to a medical facility to be used as lab rats and then disposed of, or they might drop the whole litter off at a shelter at 4 weeks when the dam stops doing as much of the cleaning. And you would have no recourse. The owner of the litter is the owner of the dam.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had
any medical, temperament or social problems.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How old should my alien be before I stud him out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Cesar Millan is a flipping idiot and I don't use that word lightly. He is totally wrong, and he is often wrong in a lot of things. Sometimes the guy has no clue when he approaches a dog and his body knows what to do, and then he just explains why he did what he did -- after the fact. Whatever. Dogs are not frustrated if they have never been mated. If there is a bitch in heat a dog may become agitated due to his sex drives -- much more likely if he has been bred, than not.


So he is an idiot?? See, this is why it is so hard for a new dog owner like me. It is hard enough to do research to keep up with everything. Its even harder to find the right sources. People around me keeps telling me my dog is going to be aggressive if he is intact and doesn't get any. My friend with a neutered dog scares me on a daily basis that he is going to attack other dog at the park and he could be put down. (I don't know how he would act at the park he has never been to one yet and probably wouldn't be until he is older) When I argue with her that people in the forum leave their dogs intact and they don't have problem with theirs. She said that because forum people is professional and that I am not. 

My husband and I doesn't want to neuter him at all unless there is health condition or something really bad force us to do so. But even the nurses at our vet office tells us to neuter him as soon as I can.... Why???? he is a puppy.... I'm so confused :crazy:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Linck said:


> People around me keeps telling me my dog is going to be aggressive if he is intact and doesn't get any.


Dogs do not need to "get some". _Sometimes_ an intact male can be a bit more of a jerk but it has nothing to do with getting some. 

Decide for yourself as an owner if you can manage an intact dog - physically, mentally and not let him breed indiscriminantly - and if not, neuter as soon as you think is appropriate physically (for many people this is between 6 months and 1.5 yrs).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Linck said:


> So he is an idiot?? See, this is why it is so hard for a new dog owner like me. It is hard enough to do research to keep up with everything. Its even harder to find the right sources. People around me keeps telling me my dog is going to be aggressive if he is intact and doesn't get any. My friend with a neutered dog scares me on a daily basis that he is going to attack other dog at the park and he could be put down. (I don't know how he would act at the park he has never been to one yet and probably wouldn't be until he is older) When I argue with her that people in the forum leave their dogs intact and they don't have problem with theirs. She said that because forum people is professional and that I am not.
> 
> My husband and I doesn't want to neuter him at all unless there is health condition or something really bad force us to do so. But even the nurses at our vet office tells us to neuter him as soon as I can.... Why???? he is a puppy.... I'm so confused :crazy:


Find a good puppy class. I do not mean puppy free-for-all. I mean a class with a good instructor who will have a class for puppies usually between 10-12 weeks and 4-5 months old. The class is a little different than basic obedience as it will respect that puppies have short attention spans, and that perfect is in heaven. So that you go, you see a group 5-8 other puppies, on leash, somewhat under control, and you start with something fun, and you move on every couple of minutes to something else. And you end with something fun. 

The puppies get used to seeing other dogs and their people on leash, and it is good socialization. During the week you work on the exercises you learned in class, and then you go back. 

After six or eight weeks, you move into a basic obedience class for 6-8 weeks. 

After basic, either go through again or move on to advanced obedience or CGC classes, another 6-8 weeks. As the classes change, some of the pups will move up together, some will drop out and new ones will be added. This is good for your puppy. 

If you continue training this first year, just keep going to classes. The bond between you and your dog is going to be awesome. It has nothing to do with testicles or the lack of them. It is training. If you train your dog regularly in a group, and do some socializing, your pup should not become aggressive in any normal situation. If some thug runs up and tries to grab your purse or hits you over the head and demands your wallet, all bets are off -- but that has nothing to do with gonads either. 

The dogs that become aggressive are generally the ones that are chained in the back yard and never see anyone, the ones that are never trained until they bite the mailman and suddenly the naughty behavior is no longer cute, the ones that are deliberately not socialized so that they will become aggressive, and sadly the ones that are seriously fearful and shy and pushed beyond their capacity to handle normal situations -- nothing to do with reproductive organs. 

Cesar is a television personality that has a lot of confidence, a presence that most dogs recognize and are willing to follow. He can get the response he wants however he chooses to train because he is halfway there just by not being afraid and expecting the dog to do what he wants him to. Unfortunately, he often uses a lot of old school theories that work with most dogs. Of course you can break most horses by getting up on them and sticking in the saddle. A lot of people think that is outdated now too, and approaching the training of a horse by winning its confidence and then getting it used to different implements works too. Maybe some people just like to saw at the bit and prove they can stay up there. The final outcome of the one approach is a horse that is steady and stable and will respond to the rider and work. The final outcome of the other approach can be the same, it can also be that the horse will do what you want if he believes you can make him do what you want. And that is what Cesar's methods are about. I guess I prefer my dogs to do what I train them to do because they want to please me, because they know what I told them to do and I will give them a good girl! if they do it, rather than having my dogs do what I want because if they don't I will squash them like a bug. Dogs are really awesome creatures. They will respond and loyally to either method. In my opinion, that is why using unnecessary force with a dog is rather heinous.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

*@Selzer*: Oh ok. I'm on the right track then. Lincoln is in a puppy class. Today is going to be his 4th class already. This training place has sequential classes like you mentioned. It sucks puppy class only have 3 puppies in it. But he gets along with them nicely. They are all about the same age. I see upper level classes have more students. I will stick it this and keep going to class then. I wasn't gonna stop anyway. We had fun and I think he had fun.. lots of treats. 

As far as biting, I don't think he ever show aggressiveness toward anybody. He bites more when he gets used to someone though. He loves this friend of mine that come watch him once a week and everytime he sees her he is so so so happy he will lick her face all over and gets really nippy. I guess this is normal for a puppy though right?

BTW, it is a little bit off the topic but can you tell how big he is gonna get from his pedigree?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Linck said:


> People around me keeps telling me my dog is going to be aggressive if he is intact and doesn't get any. My friend with a neutered dog scares me on a daily basis that he is going to attack other dog at the park and he could be put down. (I don't know how he would act at the park he has never been to one yet and probably wouldn't be until he is older) When I argue with her that people in the forum leave their dogs intact and they don't have problem with theirs. She said that because forum people is professional and that I am not.


The part about the park is big...if you want to go to a dog park on a consistent basis...neuter your dog. It is very true that an intact dog will get more reaction out of the other dogs. The dog park crowd is usually not the most knowledgeable and if your dog (intact) gets into a scrum with any other dog in there, no matter who started it, over what it was, the intact dog will be blamed (not to the point of legal action, but people will whisper how its the intact dog's fault).

Leaving a dog intact does cause them to have a higher chance of not liking other males...especially if there is an intact female or better yet an in heat female around. They will fight for her attention. A neutered dog can still fight for that attention...but they tend (generally) to not care as much.

I used to go to dog parks all the time. My dog loved to play with anything and everything. He was very friendly and submissive to most dogs. After he hit about 18 months of age...he started not backing down from dogs, and comments were made about the intact GSD. To this day, my dog DOES NOT react to intact or neutered males...but if one of them reacts to him and decides to show their dominance, he won't back down...and usually the GSD ends up on top and I'm the one pulling him off the labradoodle that started the fight in the first place. But no one really cares about who started the fight...they just care that the GSD is finishing it.

Depending on what you plan on doing with your dog...neutering might be a necessity. You won't be able to take him to any day cares, he'll probably be aloof to most dogs (hopefully) but he might also be a little more aggressive and dominant (debatable on if its the testosterone or just natural temperament). You'll have to watch as he grows and see what ends up happening. It's true that most people with intact dogs don't do the "regular/average American" type things with their dogs. They are much more "professional" in their handling. All the things that you or I consider "fun" for a dog (like a dog park) slowly get cut out. I barely go anymore due to the issues I run into...and yes, I do feel that if my dog was neutered I'd be able to go to the dog park more. But its not like he's missing out on anything, I just replace dog park fun with hikes and swimming in a forest preserve or county park...luckily there is enough land where I live for my dog to be off-leash without legal issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, you are on the right track. 

About the nipping, I would let him greet your friend, but the moment he starts to get nippy, he is removed and your friend is asked to ignore him completely. In fact, it is getting to be time where he should only be getting pets when he has four on the floor. No jumping up, no kissing the face. 

But puppies kissing the face is actually normal, and a little nipping during that is also not unheard of. I had one that bit my nose regularly. But the moment kissing morphs to nipping, stand up, ignore, or put the puppy behind the baby gate so that it is clear that the game is over. Don't close him in a crate or room with the door closed, he should not be isolated, but he should not be able to continue wearing his teeth out on your friends face. 

No, I cannot tell how big he will be from his pedigree. The standard is about 25.5 inches for males, and around 90 pounds. But I have seen GSL dogs that are inches taller and likewise heavier. Expect him to just continue growing until he is over two, maybe fully filled out at three. At that point he will be the perfect size.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> Yes, you are on the right track.
> 
> About the nipping, I would let him greet your friend, but the moment he starts to get nippy, he is removed and your friend is asked to ignore him completely. In fact, it is getting to be time where he should only be getting pets when he has four on the floor. No jumping up, no kissing the face.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your response! You helped me a lot :blush:

*@martemchik:*



> The part about the park is big...if you want to go to a dog park on a consistent basis...neuter your dog. It is very true that an intact dog will get more reaction out of the other dogs. The dog park crowd is usually not the most knowledgeable and if your dog (intact) gets into a scrum with any other dog in there, no matter who started it, over what it was, the intact dog will be blamed (not to the point of legal action, but people will whisper how its the intact dog's fault).
> 
> Leaving a dog intact does cause them to have a higher chance of not liking other males...especially if there is an intact female or better yet an in heat female around. They will fight for her attention. A neutered dog can still fight for that attention...but they tend (generally) to not care as much.
> 
> ...


I don't know why but I don't feel good about dog park in general. I don't want my dog to get beat up by others but I don't want him to get on other dog's face and become the 'aggressive' one either. He doesn't get his last shot yet so we haven't been to the actual dog park. We go hiking or walk around the neighborhood and stuff. I did see his interaction with other dogs at puppy class though. They were on leash. First week we went he was playing with this french shepherd (or thats what we think he was playing). He was kinda submissive to that shepherd. That puppy didn't come to the second class. He showed up at the third class and Lincoln was already bigger than him. He jump on that puppy face and bark. Like I mentioned many times I'm new to dog and still learning his body language. I don't know if that is "playing" or what. So until I learn more about him he is definitely not going off leash at the dog park.. no no no..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Linck said:


> Thank you for all your response! You helped me a lot :blush:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I don't feel good about dog park in general. I don't want my dog to get beat up by others but I don't want him to get on other dog's face and become the 'aggressive' one either. .


There are public dog parks and there are private dog parks. You might want to look to see if there is a private park in your area that you could join.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilie said:


> There are public dog parks and there are private dog parks. You might want to look to see if there is a private park in your area that you could join.


There is no private dog park here. I live in a sad litle town.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

So, I went to the animal shelter last weekend to donate a few food bags and I saw a bunch of these puppies....new born puppies there. People at the shelter said those are oops litter that people dump out here...

I understand now why my question upset some people here right away. That was terrible scene to see. My neighbor would probably fell along the same way with all these other backyard breeder do. 

When I come home, I made sure to tell Lincoln how fortunate he is . He is so picky that I have five different foods to donate. Many many many toys that he can be buried under. A single child who gets all the attention. You better appreciate it, boy!


----------

